# JLT and Marina Towers



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I have a quick and easy question - which towers in the JLT and Marina are closest to the metro? If you live there, please state the name of the tower and cluster as i would like to view only the nearby metro towers in those two areas?

Thanks alot for your help,


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

telecompro said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have a quick and easy question - which towers in the JLT and Marina are closest to the metro? If you live there, please state the name of the tower and cluster as i would like to view only the nearby metro towers in those two areas?
> 
> Thanks alot for your help,


Probably worth taking the metro and then a stroll. You'll then get an idea of noise, construction and buildings which look viable for you. Everything else is just an individuals opinion. There are so many buildings in these areas with different cost, amenities etc. The variables are huge. It'll be a day well spent and hopefully will reduce the chance of renters remorse.


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

My advice would be to find a map of JLT on the web which has the majority of buildings on them and then search from that.

I live in 02 Residence but there is more than just the metro stops to consider. 

Traffic can be a nightmare in certain areas while they are building the bridge next to SZR and creating the park behind my building. Remember a lot of JLT is one way so miss you're turning and its back round the loop.

Also do you want to be near a bar? If so the end near JLT metro is better as its close to Bonningtons.

Like Roxtec said better to have a walk around and see what amenities are important then focus your search on those towers


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

No i dont want to be close to a bar, i need to be close the metro and that is my number 1 requirement. I can bare the traffic  just need to find the right towers in these areas close to the mtro..


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

In JLT, you'll want to be around Clusters C-J, they're all walkable to the Metro station and have the best and widest selection of grocery stores and restaurants around.

Having said that, the walk in the summer months might be a bit too much, in which case, I'd limit to Clusters C-F depending on how sweaty you are.

On the Marina side, there's Horizon Tower, La Riviera Tower, Marina Mansions, Silverene and a few others that I can't see the name of from my window. Generally anything around the Yacht Club is fine.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Here's a fully labelled JLT map FYI:

http://i41.tinypic.com/mvgk00.jpg


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

thanks gavtek, do you know the name of the towers in this JLT clusters you mentioned?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I do, but as they're all labelled in the map linked above, I'm not going to type them all out.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

it just doesnt say where on the map you sent is the metro..thats why i cant see where the towers are..


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It's the 2 yellow structures at the side of Sheikh Zayed Road with bridges cross SZR.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

From Princess Towers in Marina it takes roughly 10 minutes to walk to the metro. You have 2 promenades of shops you can walk through for air conditioning if you need it. My husband does it each day to travel to DIFC. My 4 year old and i walk it most days to head out via metro. The closest buildings nearby the Metro are near Habtoor Tower (Stefanos restaurant downstairs) if you want to look take a stroll around that area. 
As well as metro, we have Spinneys supermarket, Carrefour, pharmacies and restaurants. Also, the water bus (outside Costa Coffee) takes you up to Dubai Marina Mall for 2Dhs....we also ride this alot!


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Here's a map of Dubai Marina, with most of the buildings, but no metro stations. You'll have to remember where they are from other maps.
And use google maps also.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

i live at Al Majara, a cluster of 4 buildings. Emaar. love it here. right beside the yacht club and a 2 min walk to JLT metro. less than 10 mins walk to the marina mall.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

BBmover said:


> From Princess Towers in Marina it takes roughly 10 minutes to walk to the metro. You have 2 promenades of shops you can walk through for air conditioning if you need it. My husband does it each day to travel to DIFC. My 4 year old and i walk it most days to head out via metro. The closest buildings nearby the Metro are near Habtoor Tower (Stefanos restaurant downstairs) if you want to look take a stroll around that area.
> As well as metro, we have Spinneys supermarket, Carrefour, pharmacies and restaurants. Also, the water bus (outside Costa Coffee) takes you up to Dubai Marina Mall for 2Dhs....we also ride this alot!


How much was your aprtment for and how many cheques?


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

telecompro said:


> How much was your aprtment for and how many cheques?


I've sent you a private message - 2 I think with details etc.....


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Sorry that was meant to say 2 private messages.

2 cheques and 110K, overlooking Marina and sea view as well, corner apartment on 48th floor. 

Have a look at your PM as given more details in that!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2013)

Lake Terrace, Lake View, Indigo Towers are right next to the JLT Metro Station, maximum 1 minute walks.


----------

